# Bearded Dragon Swollen/Saggy Chin



## Marcw1771ams (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey all, 

My youngest beardie has started to develop a rather swollen chin, the swelling isnt hard in fact if fels very soft almost like saggy skin. 

She is eating and shedding fine, she did do an abnormally large poo the other day that had the tiniest little bit of blood but she has been pooing normally since. I suspect she just kind of stretched herself a little. She seems pretty relaxed and doesnt appear to be in any unusual stress. Her temps and UV ect are all spot on.

She has a mixed diet of appropriatly sized cricket and hoppers all dusted in nutrobal, she is eats as much as she can in a 10-15 min windows twice a day, has a bowl of fresh grenns in her tank all the time.

I have done some searching round on the net and found people askin simillar questions about adult beardies, most of the time people suggest that it is just normal and that some beardies just have saggy necks for some reason. But seems unusual to me as i have never seen anything like this on my other beardie.

Any ideas? She's a lovely little girl and i will take her to the vets to get checked as soon as i can just wanted to see if anyone had any experience of anything like this tonight as the vets isnt open at the moment. 

I will be posting pics pretty soon just installing the software i need to get the photos of my phone.


----------



## Marcw1771ams (Jan 9, 2011)

Here is a picture of her neck today,


----------



## Marcw1771ams (Jan 9, 2011)

And here is a picture from a week or so ago, minus the swelling


----------



## Marcw1771ams (Jan 9, 2011)

Nevermind, 

Looks like i was making a big deal out of nothing i have just gone back into the lounge after half an hour or so in the other room and the "swelling" has gone back down to normal.

Could this be just an early attempt at flaring her beard out? 

She is approximatly 4 moths old now and i dont remember seeing anything like this from my male until he was a lot bigger.


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

Marcw1771ams said:


> And here is a picture from a week or so ago, minus the swelling
> 
> image


 
Ive seen this a few times and Ive got a dragon with one a lot bigger than that but mine is fat
its normally one of two things

a fat deposit or a bacterial infection
a vet check is recommended to find out


----------



## DaveD80 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have the same with one of my dragons it comes and goes day by day


----------

